# I would like you all to meet..........



## Jnyfer (Mar 13, 2009)

SCAMPY!

Here is our puppy he is a rough collie called Scampy (Scamps) we got him on sat for my birthday (25th) and i am over the moon with him he is already very good at his toilet training and asks to go in and out of his crate already.

The kids love him and my 1yr old daughter and Scamps are inseporable its fantastic

Here he is:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

what a cutie


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Aww he is so gorgeous, i love him xxx


----------



## Chayley (Mar 10, 2009)

Awwww, hes gorgeous!!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Beautiful!! That's a breed you don't see around very often anymore and I miss them. Stunning dogs.


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

such a sweetie....


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi and welcome!
You dog looks a right cutie
DT


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi,
Scamps is adorable.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello and Welcome...........What a fantastic puppy!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

What a gorgeous puppy -more pics please


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awwww, he is adorable!! x


----------



## Jnyfer (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you everyone i wiil be adding more pics now i have found my camera but need to find the lead to upload them to the computer first lol i will start looking 

Jen x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

what a Beautiful puppy!!


----------



## Emma+Lacey (Feb 23, 2009)

what a cutie


----------

